# تحويل الهيدروجين الى سائل



## ناصر999 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الى الاخوة المختصين في هندسة النفط والغاز نود ان نستفسر عن هذا السؤال الذي يعتبر نقطة تحول في الطاقة المتجددة.
كيف يمكن ان نحول غاز الهيدروجين الى سائل والى غاز مضغوط نود ان نعرف الطريقة الفنية في ذلك لا اجابات عامة وانما محددة لاسيما وان بعض الاخوة بارك الله فيهم في هذا المنتدى قد اجابو عن هذا السؤال ولكن بشكل عام وهذا لا يفي بالمطلوب
نريد رسم هندسي مبسط يرينا العملية من الالف الى الياء وكيف يتم نقل وتخزين هذا الغاز في الصهاريج الكبيرة وحتى الاسطوانة الصغيرة التي تستعمل في البيوت.
وشكرا


----------



## ناصر999 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اين الاجابات بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

ليوجد شرح اخي الكريم غاز الهيدروجين يتحول الى سائل في درجة حرارة-253 مئوية


----------

